# My Ranitomeya tank



## teggner (Sep 4, 2008)

My exoterra 45x45x60cm with 4x26W exoterra lightening. 
I'm using epiweb for the floor and background, and xaxim on both sides.

It's going to house 2.2 _Ranitomeya amazonica_ "iquitos" at the end of the month.

















































































_Cryptocoryne petchii _"pink"









_Bulbophyllum miniatum_









_Bulbophyllum fascinator_


















_Begonia schultzei_


















Anubias nana




































_Oncidium meirax_

Today:


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn. Great looking viv!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn you people with artistic talent and patience....


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

very nice love the transition to the water area and the plant choices.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Good looking...skit snyggt rättare sagt!


----------



## teggner (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone! will keep you updated once the frogs arrive!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome Paludarium. Great job!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That is really nice!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Well done !!!!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

No joke... probably my new favorite enclosure that I have seen on this site! Simply amazing!


----------



## buddah (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

teggner said:


> _Cryptocoryne petchii _"pink"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is wonderful!


----------



## teggner (Sep 4, 2008)

cschub13 said:


> No joke... probably my new favorite enclosure that I have seen on this site! Simply amazing!


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## teggner (Sep 4, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, breath taking both the tank and your frogs. Congrats!


----------

